# anyone fitted shoulder belts in a 67 gto, are there any around original or repro



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

hi, been thinking about fitting shoulder belts to my 67 gto, i know there is a factory fitting under roof lining, does anyone know the bolt thread size used ?...and lenght ?...my roof lining is in and i dont want to mess it up, or use bolts that are too long and damage the roof.....also are there any original belts around or is finding them all too hard....any repros made to original style ? any tips would be great, thanks


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

There are some sets on e-bay sometimes....I will get you a bolt size, and pic of the mount later or tomorrow.....Eric


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

Eric Animal said:


> There are some sets on e-bay sometimes....I will get you a bolt size, and pic of the mount later or tomorrow.....Eric


eric...i have a few pics of mount already, but maybe yours are different so send if u can, but more important it would be good to know the size and thread of bolts so the guys installing belts dont mess up the installation using wrong bolts, 
as for belts i will just buy a new set that look correct or close...hopefully the company i found that does belts have a decent selection, i'm going to do rear shoulder belts as well for the kids so may as well just use a new set of belts ....thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Seat belt anchors take special bolts. Go here: Muscle Car Parts, Pontiac GTO Parts, NOS GM Auto Part, Trans AM, Oldsmobile 442 Cutlass, Buick GS Skylark, Firebird, Bonneville, Grand Prix, Catalina, Olds 88 98, Starfire, Chroming, Polishing, Welding, Stainless Steel Straightening, Aluminum, Restor

and search using keyword: shoulder belt bolt

Bear


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

bear, thanks for that link, i will email them and find out which bolt is correct, i had a look but there are various bolts hopefully they might know the correct ones for roof attachment ....also i was going to get belts here but they would be new generic ones not correct, if these guys have more correct ones i might buy them also, though i doubt there are any rear shoulder belts available dont think i seen any advertized anywhere so may still have to go the generic sets here in oz.....thanks


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

hi, i ended up buying a set of shoulder belts for the front on my 67 gto from morris classic concepts, they seem to have the perfect fit and style


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Just wondering.. Do seat belts do anything in old cars? After seeing what happens to old cars in a crash I really dont think they do any good. The way they crumble and all.

Like I said, just wondering.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

dude they dont ceumble, ultimategto.cp0m had a photo of a guy that hit a steel light pole head on at over 100 and he lived, he was in a coma but he did live! if these cars had airbags they be safer then most new cars! the two things that killed most folks were the steerign wheels wert colapsible until 67 and until the mid 60s most cars didint even have lapbelts standered and you got throw out the car in a wreak. even with lapbelts your head can still slam into stuff and your body being slung forword can do bad things t oa back. safety wise a colapsible colunm and shoulder belts are two of the best things you can do.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Guess the cars I seen were older than 67. Like I said, jw. Wasn't sure how safe these cars were compared to new cars. People always say how unsafe classic cars are, lol.


----------



## Chooko (Mar 29, 2012)

What options for shoulder belts are out there for a '65? Does a '65 have the mount under the headliner like a '67? I doubt it given my understanding of seatbelt evolution during that time. If not, could mounts from a '67 or other car be adapted over to a '65? Or is there something structural for them to attach to that is missing in a '65? I dont want to get 5 point harnesses, but I cant stand the thought off driving my wife or kid around with no shoulder belt in this car.

Joe


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

Chooko said:


> What options for shoulder belts are out there for a '65? Does a '65 have the mount under the headliner like a '67? I doubt it given my understanding of seatbelt evolution during that time. If not, could mounts from a '67 or other car be adapted over to a '65? Or is there something structural for them to attach to that is missing in a '65? I dont want to get 5 point harnesses, but I cant stand the thought off driving my wife or kid around with no shoulder belt in this car.
> 
> Joe


hi, i just fitted my shoulder belts and they are great but i had the fixing point under roof lining, 65 dont have it and its part of the 67 roof rail so factory structure....i guess you could weld a fixing point but its really a job for a engineer i guess, i have pics of the 67 fixing point if you want to see them send me your email...


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Checked the cowl tag on my 66 and found the punched hole signifying shoulder belt option (from what I read anyway). With a ray of hope, checked near the coat hanger and found shoulder belt mounting holes!! arty:

Now just need to find some shoulder belts. Anyone install side airbags yet? 

Did I mention what a great site this is?


----------



## etewald (Dec 27, 2011)

I have a set of shoulder belts out of my '69 if you're interested. Got the belts, clips and bolts. Email me at [email protected] if you're interested. Thanks.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

shoulder belts from any GM car from 1967 till 1972 all bolt into your 67 GTO. uses the same mounting setup and can get matching buckles and web color. Available used or new. not an issue unless you are looking for conv. type.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

leeklm said:


> Checked the cowl tag on my 66 and found the punched hole signifying shoulder belt option (from what I read anyway). With a ray of hope, checked near the coat hanger and found shoulder belt mounting holes!! arty:
> 
> Now just need to find some shoulder belts. Anyone install side airbags yet?
> 
> Did I mention what a great site this is?


Just wondering but what notch in the tag? Could you please provide a photo to show myself and other users how to tell?


----------

